# New Never Summer LTD Board



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Snowboardingforum.com members take a look at a white version of our popular Carbonium Heritage model made exclusively for BC Surf and Sport BC Surf & Sport - Never Summer Heritage Limited Snowboard 2012 by NEVER SUMMER
through our Dealer OEM Program. With a super clean graphic and 20th Anniversary branding, this Heritage will be limited and numbered. It will be available with a red or blue base color option. Match the BC Heritage LTD with the 2012 Flux TT30 to enhance performance. Flux’s innovative designs and legendary durability interface perfectly with our boards. Plus they look siiicck! Find your next board/binding set up at 2011-2012 FLUX BINDINGS / USA [TOP PAGE] and Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories .


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Loving the white!

Really dug the white version of last years heritage also... 

I do need a reason to get this years heritage ( =


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sick board Vince! I dig it.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Loving the white!
> 
> Really dug the white version of last years heritage also...
> 
> I do need a reason to get this years heritage ( =


Hey Mike. Been awhile since I talked to you. Hope ypu've had a good Summer. Gags and Steve (aka Kansas) white versions of last years Heritage were hard to beat. Those were the inspiration on this one.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I've had a great summer!

Thanks for inquiring, but I'm ready for winter ( =


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Vman said:


>


Saw this over the weekend and almost put my SL on Craigslists so I could buy one. Looks sick!!!!


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

Simplistic Beauty.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That red base is nasty. Nasty in a very good way.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm liking being able to see the carbon strips thru some of the base colors!


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

That would make an awful nice splitboard.


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

wow those base colors are so nice. what an awesome board :thumbsup:


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

fcpchop said:


> wow those base colors are so nice. what an awesome board :thumbsup:


Thanks man. Out of curiosity which base do you like best?


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Mysticfalcon said:


> That would make an awful nice splitboard.


Wouldn't it. The cut down the middle would create a pin stripe that would look sick. Like this one we made for Mountain Gear http://www.mountaingear.com/pages/product/Search_Results_Endeca_New.asp?N=1178+4294966926&Nr=AND%28649%29&Nu=p%5Frollup&Ns=p%5Fpopular%7C0%7C%7Cp%5Fname%7C0&Ntk=s%5Fsearchin Spokane Valley, Washington under our dealer OEM program.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a feeling KillClimbz is going to shed a tear over that split.

Red base is kick ass by the way Vince.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That is a damn nice looking split, no doubt. Love the Colorado colors. VMan already hooked me up with a one of a kind Heritage split. That ride is still bringing the stoke.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> That is a damn nice looking split, no doubt. Love the Colorado colors. VMan already hooked me up with a one of a kind Heritage split. That ride is still bringing the stoke.


Oh that's right. You got the 2010 Heritage split with your forum handle on it. Forgot about that.


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

Leo said:


> Oh that's right. You got the 2010 Heritage split with your forum handle on it. Forgot about that.


If only we could all be so lucky. A custom tagged SL split would be pretty freaking awesome


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Great looking board. Ive always been a fan of lighter coloured boards and the red base looks sick.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Vman said:


> Snowboardingforum.com members take a look at a white version of our popular Carbonium Heritage model made exclusively for BC Surf and Sport BC Surf & Sport - Never Summer Heritage Limited Snowboard 2012 by NEVER SUMMER
> through our Dealer OEM Program. With a super clean graphic and 20th Anniversary branding, this Heritage will be limited and numbered. It will be available with a red or blue base color option. Match the BC Heritage LTD with the 2012 Flux TT30 to enhance performance. Flux’s innovative designs and legendary durability interface perfectly with our boards. Plus they look siiicck! Find your next board/binding set up at 2011-2012 FLUX BINDINGS / USA [TOP PAGE] and Never Summer Industries - Snowboards, Longboards, Clothing and Accessories .


Great looking board Vince. How does a white topsheet stack up against the dirt and grime that accompany riding?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

davidj said:


> Great looking board Vince. How does a white topsheet stack up against the dirt and grime that accompany riding?


I bought one this weekend and it has the carbonium topsheet.... so it should hold up to dirt, grime, and abuse really well!!

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/eq...w-2012-neversummer-heritage-5.html#post414801


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

Vman said:


> Thanks man. Out of curiosity which base do you like best?


Hah that's actually pretty tough, they both go so well with the board. If I had to pick I'd go with the blue because it's a little more low key than the red, which suits the rest of the board. For better or worse, the sizes available are far too big so I'll never have to make that choice myself. Both look great though, keep up all the good work guys.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

fcpchop said:


> Hah that's actually pretty tough, they both go so well with the board. If I had to pick I'd go with the blue because it's a little more low key than the red, which suits the rest of the board. For better or worse, the sizes available are far too big so I'll never have to make that choice myself. Both look great though, keep up all the good work guys.


I like the blue too. We did 60% of them blue just for the reason you stated, so that sounds like it was the right call.

The Heritage is such a great board and I would love to expand the sizes. However it probably isn't likely since we already make a board that is very similar(SL) in 151 and 153. But I'll pitch your suggestion on making some smaller sizes. Thanks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

davidj said:


> How does a white topsheet stack up against the dirt and grime that accompany riding?


I have the Proto with the white carbonium topsheet and it's still pretty clean. It has some dirty spots, but that's mainly because I only cleaned it at the end of the season for storage.

I just wiped it with some orange cleaner and most of the grime and stuff came off. The smudges leftover are from my bindings.

If you want to keep it clean, just wipe it regularly and you won't have a problem.

I know B.Gilly is more conscious of his boards' cleanliness and his Proto still looks brand new. He's actually the one that told me to clean the top with the orange cleaner that I use on the base as well.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Vman said:


> I like the blue too. We did 60% of them blue just for the reason you stated, so that sounds like it was the right call.
> 
> The Heritage is such a great board and I would love to expand the sizes. However it probably isn't likely since we already make a board that is very similar(SL) in 151 and 153. But I'll pitch your suggestion on making some smaller sizes. Thanks.


Heritage in a 153/154 please 

Yes I know that is cutting into SL territory but a lightweight such as myself would love more options :laugh:

I would have bought a Proto in 150 btw ..


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Leo said:


> I have the Proto with the white carbonium topsheet and it's still pretty clean. It has some dirty spots, but that's mainly because I only cleaned it at the end of the season for storage.
> 
> I just wiped it with some orange cleaner and most of the grime and stuff came off. The smudges leftover are from my bindings.
> 
> ...


Thanks Leo :thumbsup:. Binding smudges are not an issue, can't help those. Its just the rest of the board's look...


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

Vman said:


> I like the blue too. We did 60% of them blue just for the reason you stated, so that sounds like it was the right call.
> 
> The Heritage is such a great board and I would love to expand the sizes. However it probably isn't likely since we already make a board that is very similar(SL) in 151 and 153. But I'll pitch your suggestion on making some smaller sizes. Thanks.


Yea I completely understand you guys can only make boards in sizes enough people will be willing to buy. But If I had one wish, it would be to have the proto ct in like 149. It would be a dream come true.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I like the blue because it would reflect well off the snow, but I LOVE being able to see the guts thru the red....

If there was a way to make the blue more transparent, phewwwwwww

It's kinda opposite of the awesomeness that Arbos does with their topsheets.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Milo303 said:


> I like the blue because it would reflect well off the snow, but I LOVE being able to see the guts thru the red....
> 
> If there was a way to make the blue more transparent, phewwwwwww
> 
> It's kinda opposite of the awesomeness that Arbos does with their topsheets.


I really prefer subdued graphics on boards. I love the subtle topsheet that is most visible... however I love the transparent red base that doesn't get seen as much. Wow, the more I talk about this board the more I get excited to ride it


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, we really value this input.


----------



## itsneversummer (Aug 29, 2011)

Man that's a tight ride. Really diggin how plain it is yet flashy.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

@itsneversummer - Knowing that the top sheet is a carbonium top, that board is anything but plain. The photos do not do the topsheet justice at all. 

@Vman - That blue base is so clean looking and matches the topsheet so smoothly. I love it!


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> @itsneversummer - Knowing that the top sheet is a carbonium top, that board is anything but plain. The photos do not do the topsheet justice at all.


Not sure these photos do it justice.... but this is the best I could do with my phone:dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a good try Chef, but I really think it's just one of those things that you have to see in person to truly appreciate and understand.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

how well do stickers stick to that?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

fattrav said:


> how well do stickers stick to that?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

NWBoarder28 said:


> It's a good try Chef, but I really think it's just one of those things that you have to see in person to truly appreciate and understand.


Think pretty much every NS board does not translate well in photos. They all look so much better in person.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

fattrav said:


> how well do stickers stick to that?


The Heritage will melt all stickers right off the topsheet. Don't even try it


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> @itsneversummer - Knowing that the top sheet is a carbonium top, that board is anything but plain. The photos do not do the topsheet justice at all.
> 
> @Vman - That blue base is so clean looking and matches the topsheet so smoothly. I love it!


Thanks man. The blue was my favorite and I did the majority of their boards with that color. And you're right it's hard to show how trick the Carbonium top-sheet looks without seeing it in person. But, Chef Jer pics of his new stick will give people a pretty good idea.

Check out the blue base with Never Summer font we did on that split for Mountain Gear.


----------



## The Chairman (Aug 17, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Dig the blue base....:thumbsup:
> 
> It is a sharp looking board, but I still prefer my black topsheet on mine with the Colorado colors but would go bananas over a Native American dream catcher logo of a wolf inside the Colorado "C".


With the wolf being such an Arctic animal, I'm surprised we have not used it. We've had board graphics with Mammoths, Saber Tooth Tigers, Walrus and obviously Polar Bears so the wolf would be an obvious choice. Our artist could draw a wicked one too. I'll see if he has one and pitch your idea.

Derek who is our Press Supervisor would love that idea. He is Pawnee and a friend of his did our Eagle logo on a dream catcher, the bead work was phenomenal. I'll try to send you a pic of it and his custom base with the Pawnee tribal seal, which has a wolf within the seal.


Viva La Nina!


----------



## Carl Hungus (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi Vince

I'm about to pull a trigger on a Proto, thanks for making it harder to commit, ha. This Heritage is lovely, and I for one prefer the red. 
Makes me want to sell some other decks and buy this Heritage and a Revolver instead and travel with both. 

Are you guys doing this with any of your other decks? If there is some LTD Proto coming down the pipe than I'll just wait for that...


----------



## Jay29 (Dec 2, 2008)

Mine showed up yesterday..162


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally got to see the new blue in person and I have to say it is killer. Would have loved to see a red base with a black eagle though(food for thought).


----------



## addi61 (Sep 20, 2011)

Love it, mine came a few days ago. Looking to put some Union Atlas or SL bindings on it. Does anyone have demo experience with either of these in this years model?


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Just thought it was cool they took Scott's idea into consideration and mixed it up a bit 
figured I'd post the picture here ^.^


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Sick, that came out really well!:thumbsup:


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Its clear NS listens to what people say on the forums. This years heritage is more or less the same as this popular limited edition from last year.

The infinity looks great too.

Hopefully next years proto and cobra will be cleaner and simpler in their graphics. No need for an enormous cobra:dunno:.

I have the 2011 proto and I like it, would love to see the same board with all the white replaced with black.

All just my opinion of course.


----------

